# How Many Bags Of Tropica Plant Growth Substrate For A 200L



## Smells Fishy (30 Nov 2016)

I'm still in the process of trying to figure out how much everything is going to cost. I've settled on this substrate and the cheapest I can find it is at pets at home, they do 2.5L bags for £7. So how many would be sensible?

Cheers.


----------



## alto (30 Nov 2016)

Check the label & see what you think - a lot depends on planted area etc


----------



## alto (30 Nov 2016)

Link

http://tropica.com/en/plant-care/substrate/

wouldn't insert for some reason!


----------



## MrHidley (1 Dec 2016)

I'd be surprised if it's the 2.5L bags for that price, more likely the 1L bags. Unless they're making a loss on the bags.


----------



## sciencefiction (1 Dec 2016)

What are the dimensions of your tank? Roughly, you multiply the length of the tank X the width X the height of the substrate you want to achieve in cm and divide by 1000. This will give you the rough litre/kg of the substrate you need, e.g. for a 60LX30Wx4H cm you need 7.2 litres (3 bags of 2.5l)


----------

